# Best anime



## CrimsonZElite (Jan 25, 2010)

The title at top says everything. (almost.....)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are not the only anime in existence, although to you they might be. Besides, we have a thread for this already http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166097


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 25, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn FTW. Also +1 to the man above


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Bakemonogatari is the best I've ever seen, together with Soul Eater.


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

DragonBall Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naruto can suck my balls, Shitty Anime, One Piece can too


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.

The rest can't even compare.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 25, 2010)

this poll is fail


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this poll is fail



+1 Its a epic lose because he doesnt know much anime, and Naruto is fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A poll without Death Note, DragonBall Z, FMA and POKEMON! 
doesnt deserve to be a poll lol


----------



## anaxs (Jan 25, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Katekyo Hitman Reborn FTW. Also +1 to the man above



+1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2010)

Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece are the main choices. Pff... That's kinda the "crap-ime" in my opinion. All a bunch of weaboo humor and a lot of pointless fighting, honestly. Not a lot of depth.

Probably Code Geass over here. It made me start watching anime, and it was also incredibly deep.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 25, 2010)

not quite out yet,but, B.R.S is pretty cool.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 26, 2010)

Of cos most of us will choose others. Bleach/Naruto/One piece isnt the entire anime world, there are many out there.

But to me, there is no best, i like all animation.

Heck, i rather post a list of anime i watched just cos i was bored(some were not mentioned since they have already been posted):

Beyblade
Buso Renkin
Cardcaptor Sakura
Casshern Sins
Medabots
Yu Yu Hakusho  
Record of Lodoss War
Record of Lodoss War: Chronicles of the Heroic Knight
Dragon Ball Kai
Trigun
Rurouni Kenshin
Tales of Eternia: The Animation
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of the Abyss
Shining Tears X Wind


----------



## asdf (Jan 26, 2010)

I would have to say Code Geass is my favorite, with Lucky Star coming in second. I can watch both over and over again without getting tired of them.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 26, 2010)

This poll is highly deficient in choices, only listing three shounen series... I certainly don't mind naruto, but it's nowhere near the best anime. Entertaining though, certainly.

Anyways, of the many, many series I've watched all or parts of in the past 15 years, this would be my top list....

Ranma 1/2 
Death Note
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya (except for that endless 8 nonsense)
Code Geass
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Clannad/Clannad After Story (well, except for the ending)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and sequels
Love Hina
.Hack//Sign 
Eden of the East
Azumanga Daioh
Excel Saga
Toradora
Maison Ikkoku
Hikaru no Go
Fushigi Yuugi 
Noir (if we pretend the last 2 eps never happened...)
Mai Hime
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
Welcome to the NHK! 
Rurouni Kenshin
Yakitate! Japan
Patlabor
Oh My Goddess!
Card Captor Sakura (original Jpn version)
Ayashi no Ceres
Angelic Layer
Genshiken
Full Moon wo Sagashite


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 26, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.
> 
> The rest can't even compare.


+9001!!!!!1!!1!!!

Other goodies include

Code Geass
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
FLCL
Shuffle!
Welcome to the NHK
Soul Eater
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 26, 2010)

Too many to list but the ones I like the most are the classics Cutie Honey and ZZ Gundam.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 26, 2010)

Naruto even tho its behind the manga


----------



## Bladedaos (Jan 26, 2010)

Some of my favorite are:

Clannad/Clannad ~After Story~
ef - a tale of memories.
5 Centimeters Per Second
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Azumanga Daioh
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Higurashi. Rozen Maiden. Welcome to the NHK.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 26, 2010)

Desert Punk, even though its very short its always been my favourite.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 26, 2010)

fullmetal alchemist +1:.


----------



## don_eno (Jan 26, 2010)

dragon ball z
street fighter
pokemon
code geass
ONE PIECE


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2010)

Wrong forum, we made a new forum for these kind of questions and you don't even use it.
Also, very bad poll, there are loads of other great Animes out there next to those.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 26, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> What the fuck are these gay ass names? Everyone knows the only anime that exists are Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, and Dragon Ball Z, which is what the "Other" option is for.
> 
> Jesus, you guys are dumb.


Epic win.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dragonball / Z / GT
YuYu Hakusho


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to go with Gundam Wing and Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2010)

thats a tough call 
pokemon
naruto
bleach
kiba 
shonen onmyuji
etc


----------



## seedvt (Jan 27, 2010)

Lately, it's Toradora for me.  Haven't had time to watch much.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2010)

Yu Yu Hakusho.  I didn't even watch the first arc, but the third arc alone (Chapter Black) makes it the best anime ever in my opinion.  

And fail poll choices is fail.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 27, 2010)

Man, I love Code geass. It's fucking DEEP. The characters are so incredibly well done, and the story is just incredible it just pulls you in. The animation is great, and man, lulu is soooo cool and definitely not homosexual for Suzaku.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Suzaku because he is a superhuman douchebag like me, except he has hax.. Oh god I wish I had hax too ;_;

Suzaku also likes princes and he is gay. And there are faggots in the show and that's good because I like faggots and I will never have a girlfriend. Why am I such a loser?!

Suzaku is like my dreamboy hhe has a HA HA HA face I love that. He is also nice why aren't real guys nice!? I got dumped a lot of times but I love Suzaku and he wouldn't dump me because he'd be too busy doing something retarded.

We would play Beyblade all day and watch Milly and other cool animes on TV, and I would have sex with him because sex is so good. I wish I could have sex with a guy.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2010)

go spinzaku


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 28, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Lelouch because he is an effeminate nerd like me, except he gets respect. Oh god I wish I had respect too ;_;

Lelouch also likes chess and he is very pretty. And there are lots of chicks with gigantic bosoms that want to fuck him and I like bosoms but like Lelouch I am too busy wanking to chess pieces and cosplaying to get laid. Why am I such a loser?!

Lelouch is like my dreamfriend he has a melting face I love that. He is also stylish why aren't real nerds stylish!? I get made fun of a lot for my anime shirts but I love Lelouch and he would use his wizard power to make people think I'm cool.

We would play chess all day and figure out how to make purple flames, and I would have sex with him because sex is so good. I wish I could have sex with a noodleman


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 28, 2010)

Death Note or Black Cat for me... 'nuf said...


----------



## Sefi (Jan 28, 2010)

Well my favorite was Death Note until they decided to make a new Full Metal Alchemist based on the manga (Full Metal Alchemist - Brotherhood).  Have been reading that manga for a long time and was so glad to see it animated.

Others I'd say are somewhere after those two anime are:

Monster (flowed so well together, they'd take an entire episode to make one point and it worked)
FLCL (crazy nonsense at it's best)
Elfen Lied (loved the story and effects)
Berserk (If they ever remade this to follow the manga like they did with FMA it would be my new favorite anime, have read all manga out so far)
Hellsing/Hellsing Ultimate (only manga that I actually bought so far, hoping for more Ultimate released in the US sometime this century)


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't think Black Cat would get mention in this thread. It's so good, I watched the dub.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 7, 2010)

although i've already seen quite a few anime ( including  evangelion, elfen lied , death note and more )

i still find one piece to be one of the best anime series there are 

its my favorite actually 


so i dissagree completly on your statements that call any of the series above bad 
its everybody's own chose what they like.


so yeah if you dont like it  then i feel you should atleast say why you dont like it 
also did you even give any of these a fair chance ?

anyways that was just what i wanted to see not only as a one piece fan but as an anime fan in general


----------



## Getting_Better (Feb 8, 2010)

I really like Black Jack - the one with the greedy, yet kickass doctor and his Frankenstein-like creation? Though the manga is better.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 9, 2010)

strawhat-san said:
			
		

> one piece


Animation quality:
Compared to what most studios produce these days, the animation quality of One Piece is SHIT, especially since it's still running.

Main Story:
When it's not plagued with filler episodes, it's filled with entire filler ARCS.  Why won't this anime just fucking end, come to some sort of conclusion?

Fight Scenes:
Questionably good.  I mean, they're not  bad.  But that's all.

Characters:
Luffy is a fucking piece of shit.  Overly optimistic, ignorant of the things around him, and you can't at all relate to how he's feeling and shit because he's always so fucking ridiculous.
Nami can go fuck herself.
Zoro/Zolo is okay.  But he angsts too hard sometimes.
Sanji is a pretty cool guy.  Sort of.
Chopper is a furry.  He can go fuck himself too.
Usopp can just stop existing.  He is the most fail piece of shit character I have ever seen.

AND ALL THESE CHARACTERS ARE POORLY DRAWN.  WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH LUFFY'S FACE? SANJI'S EYEBROWS? USOPP'S NOSE?

And before you start bitching about how people who hate the big three should "give them a chance", you should know that most of us have watched at least a hundred episodes.  If you want to argue that that isn't enough, there is clearly something wrong.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 9, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like pokemanz


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 9, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about the filler there really isnt that much off it some episodes may seem like filler but actually arent ( like the episode with laboon comes back later as a plot point and the adventure of little buggy explained how alvida joined the buggy pirates for a while )

filler arcs were only one or two and they didnt have that many episodes to them 

the animation quality got better after a while although i agree it was really bad in the beginning

luffy is actually meant to be like that ( the stupid hero : like goku was )

nami is pretty horrible at the beginning but becomes a better develloped character 

zoro can angst quite a bit just like you said 

chopper is indeed a furry but i kinda like him 

usopp gets better towards the later episodes too. you could say in the fight at alabasta but maybe even a litter earlyer at little garden 


about not having tried none of the series  that was meant more to the people who havent watched a single episode or only a few 
not against someone who has already seen quite a few episodes  then you can form a honest oppinion and i dont really mind you calling it bad although i felt i had to defend my oppinion as well 

also my appologies for the bad spelling of some words i fail at grammar


----------



## shinnyuuya (Feb 10, 2010)

I like anime with moe on it like Nanoha, K-ON!, etc


----------



## Cermage (Feb 10, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope you've noticed that the entire series is filler-esque. its the way oda set the series out. unknown amount of islands on the grand line, each island is a completely different setting. devil fruits come out of oda's ass giving characters any ability you can imagine without the need for explanation.  the only time the series will end is probably when oda runs out of ideas for settings. 

also this hasn't been moved to the BMTM section yet?


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 10, 2010)

Some of my favorites:
Black Cat (I liked the manga more though)
Bakemonogatari 
Gundam series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome to the NHK
Azumanga Daioh





 I don't remember anymore right now.


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 10, 2010)

dance in the vampire bund, baka to test shokanju, shana was good. i liked the first code geass
so many to name that ive watched over the years


----------



## Lelouch (Feb 11, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka 

lol

Neon Genesis Evangelion gets my real vote.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 12, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do have a point there 
the only real story there actually is would be the stories on each island seperatly


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 12, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter and Flame of Recca are my two favourite anime and manga series' ever, though I do love a bit of CG, and the Tales of Symphonia OVA.

+1 for the following though.
REBORN!
World Destruction
FLCL

As for the thre "main" series', One Piece has got much better recently, especially with the (*seriously don't read this if you haven't read up to the latest chapter*) 



Spoiler



death of Ace in the last chapter


 as for Naruto and Bleach? Naruto is crap, always has been. Bleach on the other hand goes up and down like a fucking seesaw, though the latest chapter in the manga was immense.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 12, 2010)

A question... Where do you guys watch anime online?


----------



## zeromac (Feb 12, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> A question... Where do you guys watch anime online?


Can't say as its againest the rules


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 12, 2010)

THERE IS A SHOCKING LACK OF COWBOY BEBOP IN THIS POLL.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2010)

@Beatrice: Lol, you speak the truth.

Anyway, this should be moved to BMTM forum. Most anime suff is there.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 12, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> A question... Where do you guys watch anime online?



Veoh and Youtube for most anime, and for the others I can't say it, it's prohibited under GBAtemp law.


----------



## maxdaling (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't know if I could pick a favorite, Dbz always has a special place, I'm probably enjoying One Piece and Gintama the most right now.  Then there's a long list of good ones.

Kenshin, Trigun, Gurren Lagann, Cowboy Bebop, Goldenboy(ha), GTO, Death Note, Evangelion, Love Hina..... Bleach and Naruto are good too, though Naruto pisses me off lately.... Aside from some nice animation every so often. (Bee vs Sasuke was hot)


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

To little animes to choose.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 17, 2010)

Anime seems pretty overrated to me... I used to like kinda like anime when I was younger but not so much now,I mean,the artwork in some anime looks really beautiful and impressive,I think if I had to pick anyone I really liked over the other,it would have been Escaflowne,it just looked so good and I loved the story and it wasn't dirty,babyish and it didn't have retarded humor(like alot do).For some reason it just reminded me of a really good,epic RPG...

Not that I think it's all total crap but is it all really so much better than American cartoons like the old 90s' X-men and Spiderman or The Simpsons?Those cartoons were kickass without being dirty or babyish...


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Gurren Lagann

Naruto anime blows


----------



## fatfrank (Apr 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> THERE IS A SHOCKING LACK OF COWBOY BEBOP IN THIS POLL.



My god are you right!  I was about to say i can't believe how nobody mentioned cowboy bebop or samurai shamploo.  A few other animes i enjoyed that i didn't see named here are Cyber Experiment Lain and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

How come the only anime named in this poll suck?


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

Clannad (Both seasons, Season 2 Named "~After Story~")

Really fullfilling, nice, funny clean story of characters. Anime Makes REALLY good job taking the "Endings" and inserting them with main story with main girl. Really many different types of characters, where for anyone at least few are likable.

First season really has it's funny moments, but some serious moments, and in end great drama, Season 2 continues with same, great line, but having it's share of REALLY REALLY sad moments that rip tears out of even a rock like me.

Best part is that unlike many anime series, after story also nailed really good ending. a POSITIVE one to be happy about.

Only "downside" would be that it is a Drama anime, some people will not like it just because of that - if some question their manliness, it IS based on Visual Novel aimed for men, with main protagonist being man - and so on.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 11, 2010)

I like Bleach, never seen One Piece and Naruto is way better in manga (loads quicker aswell)

So my choice went to other... Gundam series AWAY!

Also like Code Geass and Black Lagoon


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 12, 2010)

Fave is probabally Haruhi or Eden of the East.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 12, 2010)

*HETALIA.*

Well actually I have more favorite series on Manga, but for Anime this is my current favorite.

We need more Southeast Asian countries in this thing!


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 13, 2010)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

I'm not interested in ordinary Anime.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Pokemon is an epic win :3, Elfen Lied is also awesome, Lol.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Apr 17, 2010)

I love bleach as an ongoing anime, but must go with Evangelion, just because of its trippiness. And then theres death note.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Must be 7 dragonballs


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

alukadoo said:
			
		

> Must be 7 dragonballs


I liked it when i was about 8 or so, I find it sucky now.


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 20, 2010)

Sad how the only three options excluding "Other" is the three I hoped to have been excluded. There are other series out there besides the typical beat-em-ups.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 20, 2010)

so many out there it's darn hard to only pick some. but maybe

Darker Than black
Elfen Lied 
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Durarara


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

I always hate these stupid noob polls.
Apparently the only thing that qualifies as anime to these guys are crappy "fighting" animes that last for many years and episodes and are plagued with countless, relentless filler episodes.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
> 
> I'm not interested in ordinary Anime.


LMAO (at the quote, not your opinion)


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Agrees with Njrg*


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 20, 2010)

The Gundam Anime's are my favorite, but if your some one who will @#$& and moan about it. Than the other runner up would be Tekkaman Blade but that might be cause it was my first anime lol.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 20, 2010)

>Look at Best Anime thread to laugh at all the baka gaijins
>3 Mainstream Options and "Other"
>Just get really pissed immediately.


Dumbasses never heard of Gantz


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 20, 2010)

Gantz!!!! I forgot all about that  anime to, how do you forgot about a anime you have on dvd? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Update* The ending could have been a lil better though..


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

PlooBloo said:
			
		

> *Agrees with Njrg*


Lets make love.


----------

